# First smoke, went poppers



## michiganmatt (Aug 24, 2014)

Finally getting to use my recently built fridge smoker today and broke the ice with some bacon wrapped jalepeno poppers. 
They are great, threw on a few maters also. 

Next stop chicken quarters.


----------



## michiganmatt (Aug 24, 2014)

image.jpg



__ michiganmatt
__ Aug 24, 2014


----------



## handymanstan (Aug 24, 2014)

MichiganMatt said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## driedstick (Aug 24, 2014)

Them look great Nice job

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## michiganmatt (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey Stan
The toms were good, had a very distinct taste, not too smoky, but I think they were overdone.   I think they would kick up a good chili recipe if anyone cares. 

But to answer the question, I liked them


----------

